# Moved books to SD card still showing up on home page



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having an odd problem all of a sudden and wanted to know if anyone else had it happen to them.  Since I have an SD card, I thought I may as well use it and have been moving books I've read over to it.  Yesterday went just fine.  Then, I had the bright idea to also move over some of the backlog of waiting to be read books so that my home page wasn't so long.  Still went fine.  THEN.....  I purchased two new books.  I moved them to SD memory.  They show up on the SD card AND still show on the home page which should only show Kindle memory.  I have tried deleting them (love the new easy way to delete) and reload straight from Amazon to the SD card.  There they are on my home page Kindle memory!  Any tips for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

There is no fix. Thats the way the kindle works. The only way you can show kindle only memory is in the Content Manager. On the Home page you see both unfortunately.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

okay - thanks!


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are looking to make your home pages shorter by using the sd card, transfer everything over and then remove the card from the kindle (after turning it off).  They will no longer show up on the home page until you put the card back in.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The only way that will work is to remove the SD card. The home page shows all the books that are both on the Kindle and the SD card. Only in the content manager are you able to sort SD or Kindle memory only.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I had the very same question. Bummer of an answer, though. I just downloaded a bunch of free books from Amazon just to grab them, and now they are just cluttering up my home page. I may just put them all on the sd card and remove the card. It bugs me to have 8 pages of titles to sift through. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, if you don't mind having some of your items unavailable unless you connect the Kindle to a computer, you can create a new folder on the SD card outside of the documents folder - I called mine Read.  Then move the book files from the documents folder into the new folder.  The Kindle will only show the items in the documents folder on the Home Screen.
Of course, to be able to read them, you have to connect the Kindle to the computer and move the files back...
But I have done this with a lot of the public domain items that I have to clean up my Home Screen.


----------

